# No Movement during molting?



## TranCE_Productions_Inc (Jul 16, 2007)

High I have a mantis that went into molting stage. The early stages it was moving and twitching. a day later it I touched it with a stick and it moved barely. And now it doesn't move at all. Is that normal?after seeing a discoloration in the end portion of the butt (a lighter color). But now it doesn't move or anything even if i try to touch it with a stick. Which now leads me to belive that it died during motling?? Is this True. Please vote for my aswer&gt; Thanks


----------



## OGIGA (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like it died while molting.  Generally, molting only takes 2-10 minutes. You should be able to see it wiggling or sliding out of its skin. If it stays molting for hours, it's probably not going to make it. You can try an experiment by spraying it if (and only if) it looks stuck.


----------



## Asa (Jul 16, 2007)

Looks like he died.


----------

